# Number lock on boot.

## Quandtum

Simple question for you all, how do I enable the number lock on boot (which config file, which command)?

----------

## maverick256

```
rc-update numlock default
```

or

```
rc-update numlock boot
```

would do the trick. I use the former.

----------

## Quandtum

Simple enough.  Thanks a million (you can imagine how annoying it is hitting the keypad the firstime when it's disabled and you're running a  command with many options).  Thanks again!

----------

## evster

Would it be similar for Function Lock?  

```
rc-update flock boot
```

----------

## syg00

If perchance you also want this on by default under X, search for numlockx; plenty of threads on this.

----------

## AssociateX

Do you mean: 

```
rc-update add numlock default
```

you had

```
rc-update numlock default
```

Well, I'm sure that's what you meant.

----------

